
HN: Please add comment thread folding - sunyc
anyone else feeling the samething?  Having to scroll past pages and pages of a single deeply nested comment thread (and often way off topic) to see the next viewpoint is <i>the one thing</i> that bothers me tremendously on HN.<p>If you look for a excellent example, just see how reddit do it.
======
dang
Yes, we plan to add this.

------
amirouche
browser extensions is your friend.

